# Labor Day Weekend 2005



## Castle Rock Outbackers

We are heading out this Friday afternoon for three nights at Trinidad Lake State Park. Trinidad is in southern Colorado just north of the New Mexico border. We have never been there before. I booked this park 2 1/2 months ago. Weather is forecast to be 81 to 84 degress each day with 20% chance of rain. That works!

Randy


----------



## east-tn-outbacker

We're going Thurday afternoon for our first trip in the 5'er. We going to our local CG which is only about 30 miles from the house and about 5 to 7 miles from the dealer we bought it from in Kingsport TN. Not that I expect any problems but it's always nice to have a dealer near by.


----------



## tdvffjohn

Sounds like perfect Labor Day weather Randy. Have fun









John


----------



## mswalt

We're headed back to Abilene State Park for our "maiden voyage" in the 31. Forecast to be in theeh middle nineties with only a 20% chance of rain. It's the last weekend the swimming pool is open (for the grandkids).

Randy, I know, I know, I need to branch out to see other places......See you in October. Where else, but the State Park?

Mark


----------



## JOELs28BHS

Hi olks,

Me and my family are going to Elijah Clark State Park this week end. Are there any other Outbackers going to this park? We will be there Thursday night through Monday Noon. It's a great park, good fishing, lots of camp sights and a friendly staff. Hope to see ya'll there.

God Bless & Happy Camping

Joel

P.S. I forgot to say that it is in Georgia.


----------



## Y-Guy

We're heading out again to one of our favorite riding trail systems for the weekend. Get some riding in, let the kids hit the fishing ponds and relax for a few days.


----------



## drobe5150

back to our home away from home, casini ranch campground. we go there for the big three hoilday weekends. reservations 1 1/2 years in advance. been going there now for 10 years.

darrel


----------



## Howie

_*Not so lucky I have to work. But hey you guys have lots of fun and don't think about me for one second!*_









*keep on backin'*


----------



## z-family




----------



## HootBob

We are heading out to Twin Grove in Pine Grove,Pa.
We are leaving as soon as I get off work on Friday and are going to just relax at the campground









Don


----------



## Humpty

We are heading to the Beach - Camp Hatteras sunny

Anyone else??


----------



## NDJollyMon

I'm headed to.....WORK!

After all, isn't that what LABOR DAY means? That's what the boss tells me!


----------



## Colorado Outbacker

Have to work this weekend. Rally in the Rockies will be in town. 25,000 Motorcycles. Busy weekend for the Fire Department.

Then next week 10 days in the Colorado Rockies with good friends chasing the wild Wapiti.

Take care all of you holiday travelers and be safe out there I will be thinking of you!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

We're outta here to a small lake in Eastern Oregon. They just stocked the lake with 1600 trout, so that makes for some easy fishing.


----------



## camping479

Enjoy all!!

We'll be home. May go to West Point Saturday for the last outdoor concert of the season.

Mike


----------



## Sigearny

We are heading to Hamilton's Fox Lake Bemidji, MN this weekend. We've never been there before but have heard good things. It's only about 100 miles too. Sorry you have to winterize already Jollyman. We hope to camp once more after this. I need to get more propane for the cold nights.


----------



## Reggie44

We are off to Fintry Provincial Park for Labour Day weekend (plus the Tuesday as the kids don't go back to school till Wed). We haven't been to this park before and are looking forward to seeing it. It seems there is lots to do, historical buildings to tour, hiking trails to spectacular waterfalls, lakefront etc. The only down side we have heard is the sites are close together, hopefully the park won't be too full.
Happy Camping. 
Sandra


----------



## bcsmith4k

We're heading to Salinas...one of our daughters has a swim meet in Monterey. This may be last time we take the camper out for awhile due to the high cost of fuel.


----------



## GenesRUs

Well be at our favorite campground in Leadville, CO. Hope to climb Mt. Massive or La Plata Peak - both 14ners!


----------



## 4CHACS

We leave Friday for Lake of the Ozarks State Park. We could only get a basic site so it will be our first time to dry camp...hope the weather stays cool and the humidity down!

Soccer season will kick in full blast after Labor Day (3 teams to juggle!) so I don't know when we can get out again, but hopefully one more time in October.


----------



## BigBadBrain

We will be at home - a couple of mods on the Outback are on the docket though. Leaving Seattle and returning on this weekend isn't something I want to do. A 90 mile long traffic jam isn't my idea of a good time.


----------



## luv2rv

Heading to one of our favourite places - Balsam Lake Provincial Park.

Little cycling, swimming & relaxing!!

Can't wait.

Enjoy everyone.
Wayne


----------



## mswalt

> A 90 mile long traffic jam isn't my idea of a good time.


BBB,

That's one of the reasons I love West Central Texas!

Mark


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

We are off to Mystic, CT (Seaport Campground) with 5 other families from work. There will be quite a collection, as we will have 3 travel trailers and 3 pop-ups. At least two of those TT's will be Outbacks.









Tim


----------



## Big Iron

Heading out to Central Va (Charlottsville) for some much deserved R+R. Looking forward to some quality family time with the DW and son. Might even take a trip to Waltons Mountain just because...


----------



## Four4RVing

We are going camping for our first time at Tall Pines Campground in Branson. It's about 40 minutes from our home. Hope everything works - wish us luck! Sounds like there are others here checking out their new Outbacks too!!!


----------



## Kenstand

Just a quick 30 mile trip to Paris. Well, actually New Paris, Ohio. Good swimming, fishing, playgrounds, and biking. sunny weather is predicted. Life should be good.


----------



## wingnut

we are off to Lake Robinson, central Virginia, nice quiet place with a great fishin hole.


----------



## RLW7302

Kenstand said:


> Just a quick 30 mile trip to Paris. Well, actually New Paris, Ohio. Good swimming, fishing, playgrounds, and biking. sunny weather is predicted. Life should be good.
> [snapback]52670[/snapback]​


I guess we're going to miss you this time. Enjoy Natural Springs! We've been there twice this year. But this time, we'll be about 35 miles west of you , in New Castle, IN. We're heading to the Kenny Irwin Jr. Memorial Campground. This campground is run by a foundation in memory of the former race car driver. It is only open to the public on weekends. Proceeds from the campground are used to help bring underpriveledged kids to the campground during the week for what they call the "Dare To Dream Camp." It looks to be a very nice campground. We get to have some fun, and our money goes to a good cause!









The website doesn't have much about the campground (or at least the public use of it), but has a lot of information about the foundation, and the Dare to Dream Camp.

Happy Camping,
Roger


----------



## vdub

We're doing zip! My hand just came out of the cast and they have determined that there is nerve damage, so between the spint and codine, probably not safe to drive. Big bummer -- only have a couple months of good weather left here.


----------



## HootBob

Sorry to hear that you may have some nerve damage in your hand
That really stinks








Can you get someone to drive it for you. Now that would be very good just
Just a thought

Don


----------



## McBeth

We are headed out after work tonight. Headed for Holland State Park located on beautiful Lake Michigan.

We will be there with four other families from our Church.
The weather is supposed to be sunny and warm during the day and cool at night. Really loing forward to the long weekend.

Keith

PS: Where ever you go, have a safe weekend all you Outbackers !


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

vdub, I must have missed something during my travels of summer, why did you have a cast?

Tim


----------



## vdub

I did a really dumb thing, hat. Went out jogging when I should have been drinking beer. Tripped, fell, broke my wrist.


----------



## camping479

That'll teach you to keep in shape.









I play it safe running.....on a treadmill with a fan blowing on me in front of the television.









My brother in law slipped and fell running a few months back, he went down so fast he couldn't stop himself and fractured his cheek bone.

Mike


----------



## mjwencl

Staying home now and saving that $$$ I would have had to spend on fuel to pull the camper. Getting to be too expensive to pull the camper very far.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Ouch! Running? Was somebody chasing you?









Anyway, hope you are feeling better, and good luck with the rest of the convalesence. Maybe you could do some driveway camping for the holiday weekend. That way, you don't have to tow the 5'er anywhere, and you'll save fuel costs also.

Tim


----------



## vdub

> Running? Was somebody chasing you?


Yeah, poor judgement -- need to stop exercising....


----------



## BigBadBrain

Three words: recumbant stationary bike. If I'm doing it for exercise I stay inside. If I want to have fun I go outside with the family and ride. Its all about risk management.

What was this thread again?


----------



## Humpty

BigBadBrain said:


> What was this thread again?
> [snapback]52960[/snapback]​


Answer...
Has a thread ever been hijacked


----------



## summergames84

DH is in Denver visiting with his cousin and I'm here as I have volunteered to help with the refugees from Katrina who are in Houston.


----------

